# Asus Strix Z270E vs Asus Z270 IX Hero?



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 10, 2017)

Asus Strix Z270E $199.99
Asus Z270 IX Hero $229.99


The Strix has WiFi and the Hero doesn't.

Hero has more USB and the Strix doesn't.

That's all the difference that I can see.

what else, what thing has the Hero that makes me want it?. Why people buy it, instead of the Strix?.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2017)

What's wrong with your current setup?
"Asus Z170i Pro Gaming"


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 10, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> What's wrong with your current setup?
> "Asus Z170i Pro Gaming"


 I had sold that gaming PC months ago.
I'm building a new one and I'm doing a little of research before buying the components.


----------



## ASOT (Mar 10, 2017)

IF only this difference i will get the Strix,better in house for internet


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 10, 2017)

ASOT said:


> IF only this difference i will get the Strix,better in house for internet


I use an ethernet cable, always.
there is not any other difference to make the Hero worth it?.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 10, 2017)

HUGE differences between the boards; Audio, CPU power section, onboard buttons on hero, etc,

They may look similar but are completely different boards with a totally different end user in mind.


I have both boards here:







stock/modest OC  gamer, =STRIX. Hardcore OC 24/7 + benchmarking + some gaming = ROG. IT takes different hardware to support either type of user, so you pay more for the high-end OC support, better BIOS for memory OC, and all the board features on the HERO. Buy the HERO, let him save your day.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 10, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> HUGE differences between the boards; Audio, CPU power section, onboard buttons on hero, etc,
> 
> They may look similar but are completely different boards with a totally different end user in mind.
> 
> ...


Hero doesn't have built it wifi 
There is a way to turn off the leds if the PC is turned off completely?.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 10, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> Hero doesn't have built it wifi
> There is a way to turn off the leds if the PC is turned off completely?.


Yeah, no Wi-Fi.

As to LEDs, I am not sure, haven't fully explored these boards as I am currently working on AMD boards. It will be several weeks before reviews on these ASUS boards are done.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 11, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, no Wi-Fi.
> 
> As to LEDs, I am not sure, haven't fully explored these boards as I am currently working on AMD boards. It will be several weeks before reviews on these ASUS boards are done.


so, I'm not a lover of overclocking CPUs.
I won't do it for a long time, I don't even know how to do it and I don't have an AIO to cool the CPU down.
do you recommend the Strix for 30$ less?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> There is a way to turn off the leds if the PC is turned off completely?.



Yes.  At least there was on my board (a Maximus Hero VIII)


----------



## owikhan (Mar 11, 2017)

Yesterday i bought ASUS ROG Z270E i love dis board awesome...specially wifi feature i love that...i was thinking before buying about hero but when i saw there is no wifi i straight away rejected.
and now happy with my new build with i7 7700K


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 11, 2017)

owikhan said:


> Yesterday i bought ASUS ROG Z270E i love dis board awesome...specially wifi feature i love that...i was thinking before buying about hero but when i saw there is no wifi i straight away rejected.
> and now happy with my new build with i7 7700K



a question for you

can you turn off the LED completely?.
and if the PC is turned off, the leds will shut down too?.
can you change the color of the LED?
can you upload a photo of your build?, I would like to see the motherboard.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 11, 2017)

Id say yes to turning the lights off but not 100% sure.

Check the software, If it has AURA then yes you can do whatever you want with the lights, change colors ect.

My board is the Z270 Code and has lights all over the place, I just used the AURA software for the red glow but yes if it does then do what pleases you


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 11, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Id say yes to turning the lights off but not 100% sure.
> 
> Check the software, If it has AURA then yes you can do whatever you want with the lights, change colors ect.
> 
> My board is the Z270 Code and has lights all over the place, I just used the AURA software for the red glow but yes if it does then do what pleases you



The code uses the same software to control the LEDs, can you check if you can turn them off completely if the PC is turned off?.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 11, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> The code uses the same software to control the LEDs, can you check if you can turn them off completely if the PC is turned off?.


Yes you can, also in the bios you can turn them off if in low power state or sleep mode.

just click off on the bottom left and they're off.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> do you recommend the Strix for 30$ less?




Yes. IF you decide to OC later, the board will allow CPU OC easily. There is no need for the features offered if you do not plan on memory benchmarking or "hardcore" OC.


Truth be known, it's usually just automatic BIOS settings that the ROG boards offer for 24/7 use, but for extreme OC (LN2), then the top-level ROG board is the ONLY choice from ASUS. Anyone buying less than the top-level board will get lesser results with a lower-priced board because of the BIOS and circuit tuning done by ASUS for each board. Like I said earlier, you can see the obvious difference in the ROG board's circuitry.


If you will only use a single VGA, you might want to consider the STRIX Z270G, too.


----------



## owikhan (Mar 11, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> a question for you
> 
> can you turn off the LED completely?.
> and if the PC is turned off, the leds will shut down too?.
> ...


Every thing i receieve expect samsung 960 evo2 nvme ssd.so my build stopped.tomorrow when i receieve my nvme ssd then i build my pc and answer your all questions meanwhile my current setup 
Board ASUS ROG Strix Z270e
Pro Core i7 7700k
Rams Corsair RED rgb 2666mhz 16GB
Samsung 960 evo nvme ssd
Msi gtx 1080 Gaming X
Corsair 750D high airflow edition
Custome water cooling kit
3 hard drives 2tb*2 1tb*1
Creative xfi 7.1 chanel sound card
Corsiar Gs800 
soon upload pics and video


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> Hero doesn't have built it wifi
> There is a way to turn off the leds if the PC is turned off completely?.



Get a PCI or PCI e wifi card, they work better than value added stuff such as the wifi trx on the board.


----------

